# Electrical - LED Question



## EldestChron (May 27, 2007)

Ok so using this as an example:

LED Q'ty : 900pcs 
Voltage : 110v 
Power : 110W 
Protection Rating : IP20  
Luminous Intensity : 7,200,000MCD

My Question is: How do you power 900 LEDs off of 110 volts? I'm assuming this would plug in to an average 120 VAC outlet? I would guess a single LEDs voltage requirement of say 1.8-2 volts correct? So wouldn't this require around 1800 Volts? Someone please educate me!

I know some basics about electricity, and Ohms law. But I just don't get where the voltage comes from. Or what electrical components might be used to achieve this.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 27, 2007)

LED's work off a circuit designed for them. No, they do not plug into 120V directly. If you post your question to a site that sells LED's, they'll tell you the basics. It's more complicated than you would think.


----------



## imsoborednow (May 27, 2007)

Hey..... Eldestchron....try this link for a free calc that'll even design it for ya...
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## metalchick832 (May 27, 2007)

My husband says: "Watts x Volts = Amps"... he is an electrician, and that's all he said when read the question.

~Metalchick


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 27, 2007)

metalchick832 said:
			
		

> My husband says: "Watts x Volts = Amps"... he is an electrician, and that's all he said when read the question.
> 
> ~Metalchick


 
If this were a device that runs directly from 120v, I would agree. However, LED's dont. Lots more is involved.


----------



## EldestChron (May 28, 2007)

Well thanks for your reply imsoborednow and metalchick832. I guess I have much to learn =P. With a bridge rectifier, you get high voltage DC. Around 170 V so I have read. I realize you don't run LEDs off straight AC, hence the electrical components. I really just need a nudge in the right direction, though what I'm asking is probably a bit much for anyone to even want to explain via text.

Thanks for the link! That definetly helps. Even a diagram for me, hefty. Though I still don't get the voltage part, I'll have to go educate myself


----------



## Firepower (May 29, 2007)

Ok, to start with, LED are a low voltage lights, which means you can run them all from a car battery that is 12 volts, now here is the trick, Leds have a resistance value  per bulb which brings me up to the resistor, a resistor of the correct value is added to one of the prongs and it will keep the led from shorting out, since you are doing 900 pcs you have to figure out the correct resistance for all of them, as long as they are on the same circuit, if not, lets say for example you are making 3 panels(300 Leds each), and each panel will have their own wire connected to power, then you would have to figure what the resistance would be for 300 lights, since you are doing so many i dont reccomend getting a resistor for each one, instead just add one resistor that will bring it to the neccesary current.
Also how you wire them also makes a difference on the brightnes and and voltage used, for this you are going to have to ask an led company or distributor, since leds can be wired parallel and also on series.

i did a lot of LED applications for motorcycles last year and learned this lil bit from my experience, never did so many together, but at least you now know the basics of LEDS. hope this helps..

you can also purchase LED controllers all over the net that will make this a whole lot easier, i dont know if budget is an issue, so let me know and i can point you in the right direction..


----------



## Draston (May 29, 2007)

Led's are light emitting diod's. They produce their light by heating themselves with electricity.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 9, 2007)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Hey..... Eldestchron....try this link for a free calc that'll even design it for ya...
> http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


 
Wow thanks for the link to thegreat LED site.:clap:


----------

